
Don’t use IP geolocation to lock out users - nreece
http://rusek.org/stefan/default.aspx/2008/09/24/dont-use-ip-geolocation-to-lock-out-users/65/
======
bdfh42
As someone who lives and works in more than one country I can only underline
the points being made in this article.

I am an Anglophone but I can cope in French but when I am in France I do not
want a website I am using to restrict what it offers me (content, products
etc.) based on my current location.

I can see that using IP location might be an effective tool for offering a
default language and (perhaps) selection of content. This would OK if it was
always backed up by a clear and simple option for changing that default.

